# Zebra Obliquiden



## Realtree (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi
More by accident than planning I have a small group of these in my malawi mbuna set up
have been told that this should be ok if conditions are correct.
What are your opinions ??
Also have researched and found that these fishes have differant dietary requirements to my mbuna therefore feedin gthem will bw a problem as mbuna food could stress them and leave them out of condition.
Does anyone have experience of Zebra Obliquiden any help would be gratefuly appreciated as not many people have info here in the UK
cheers Mark


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have what i think is 2m and 2f in my hap/peacock/mbuna tank, so far no problems with anyone bothering them and they dont bother anyone else, theyll be moved once they get bigger to their own tank or a vic community, might even get a few more females. i feed everyone new life spectrum and they seem to like it.


----------



## Ca-Delta (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I'm a newbie to the sport of Cichlids (had my fish for 9 weeks now) and I've got twelve Zebra juvies 1.5" to 2.5" in with 48 other juvie mbuna and they're doing great. I feed NLS or Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets (prefer NLS) in the morning then in the evening they get frozen mostly veggie food (San Francisco Bay Brand - seaweed and emerald entree, not sure that's available in the UK but there should be something similiar available across the pond) also with a weekly feeding of frozen peas(microwaved & skinned). I think the Zebras are becoming my favorite fish in the tank - they're always running back and forth in a pack of 6-10 in the evenings and they're all over the place as opposed to those Demasoni that seem to be in a perpetual rumdoo with each other and the Rusty's as to who owns what cave today! The Zebras also like dried seaweed and romaine lettuce on a clip! Just make sure to not leave the seaweed in too long - it breaks up and just makes a mess of the water. Learned that one the hard way! I'll say this about that - there is something to look at all the time in there! Enjoy!

13 Demasoni
13 Yellow Labs 
12 Red Face Mac
12 Zebras
10 Rusty's (I lost two  ) I was afraid of overfeeding and I do believe that they were getting out competed for food - I have paid much more attention to the littlest ones from then on to make sure they're getting enough to eat)

Good Luck! :fish:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a bunch of these in with blue caeruleus that were bigger when I added the obliqudens. It was a bag I got at a fish club auction marked 20+. They are in one half of a divided 75, have quadupled in size, gotten bigger than the caeruleus. They get spectrum flakes, spectrum grow, some krill and once in while some live black worms.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I keep a breeding group each of A. latifasciata and yellow labs in a 55, they get along well, and both are breeding. The 4 largest Asta females have produced well over 100 fry in the last 8 or 9 weeks, and the "girls" have been moved to a "convent" while all the fry have filled my 33 long, and are growing like weeds! I have plans for a 100 gallon livestock trough set-up for them to finish growing out in.
I am surprised they are not more popular in the hobby: males and females have great color, they aren't hard on each other or tank-mates, they are not in the least bit shy, they breed like crazy, and the females are easy to strip with their big old bottom jaw...


----------



## mbunatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine are in a mbuna tank as well and do very well. Feeding them NLS 1mm pellets and they are thriving.


----------

